# Have you ever made-out with an inanimate object?



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, so I was skyping with a friend when this topic came up. He thought he would try to startle me by talking very closely to his microphone. It didn't really work, but I heard him pull away and start chuckling. I asked him what was so funny. He explained that he put the mic. up to his mouth and that it touched his lips. When that happened, he thought to himself, "Damn, I'm a good kisser." Mind you, he's never kissed anyone before. I then asked him if he had ever made-out with an inanimate object before and it went from there :tongue: Well, how about it guys? Have *you* ever made-out with an inanimate object? Don't be shy  The poll is anonymous.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

No, won't anytime soon but I won't say "never." I may out of desperation someday... :/


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Near Lawliet said:


> No, won't anytime soon but I won't say "never." I may out of desperation someday... :/


I'm sure you'll find a nice, live human being because you are awesome sauce. Just hang in there


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

idk...I probably have, not for practice more...forgetting my medication induced activities =D


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

My pillow has been getting a lot of attention lately.It's not a good substitute for my boyfriend who I hardly see,but it is good to cuddle and cry yourself to sleep with.It's actually the pillow he sleeps on when he visits me,and still has his smell on it.


----------



## Borrowed Lunacy (Sep 30, 2011)

This is why ace face is in my top 10 forum members. And I would say no, practice is for people who think they'll be in a relationship :/


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Matthew Sloane said:


> This is why ace face is in my top 10 forum members. And I would say no, practice is for people who think they'll be in a relationship :/


My reaction to each sentence:

First sentence: Awwww :laughing:

Second sentence: Awwww :sad:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I probably have. Not for practice, more likely out of boredom and a by-product of oral fixation.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

I've made out with my plunger before.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah. I thought everyone did that. :-/


----------



## MissingLinc (Jan 20, 2012)

Do iPhones count?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

snail said:


> Yeah. I thought everyone did that. :-/


Lol, right? My thoughts exactly!


----------



## dusttrust (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes. When I was a young and innocent kid that is. I kissed a mop because: 1) I had seen this in a movie. 2) I was with a cousin and we were having fun doing strange things.

What I later learned from this experience? Television *does *influence children!


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Our conversations go on so long we never get around to kissing.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

I prefer to call it 'CPR'.
You never know when a wall might need it.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

um.......... does my hand count?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I had a relationship with a science classroom skeleton for a while, but we got way past second base. True story.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not satisfied with only twenty-five votes xD

*bump*


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Holy sh*t I was your 3,901th thanks! @Ace Face (so hard to mention you there.. I used my secret ninja skills)


Mmm. I might or might not have made out with inanimate objects before. Lol mostly day dreaming if I recall


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

Do dead people count?


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, with a spoon.
It was beautiful.

not really ;p


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

When I was very young, with my huge teddy-bear. I blame the movies


----------



## Aenima__ (Jun 22, 2011)

lol! what a random topic to discuss! Well when I was younger I would pretend to kiss in the air. Or my arm. But Objects?! Uhmmm, No I dont think I have. Maybe a pillow or a teddy bear as mentioned.... Also, when someone said "plunger" I giggled outloud. I hope there wasnt anything smelly on it!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Aenima__ said:


> lol! what a random topic to discuss! Well when I was younger I would pretend to kiss in the air. Or my arm. But Objects?! Uhmmm, No I dont think I have. Maybe a pillow or a teddy bear as mentioned.... Also, when someone said "plunger" I giggled outloud. I hope there wasnt anything smelly on it!


Pillows, dude... that's where it's at, homie


----------



## Blue62 (Oct 14, 2011)

My pillow. When I was a young'n. Bc I had SO MUCH Fe and no one to give it to. Is it weird that I think of Fe as like "Here are some feelings for you! Do you like them? Here, let me put them on you." I'm not even sure what I meant by that...


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> Yeah, so I was skyping with a friend when this topic came up. He thought he would try to startle me by talking very closely to his microphone. It didn't really work, but I heard him pull away and start chuckling. I asked him what was so funny. He explained that he put the mic. up to his mouth and that it touched his lips. When that happened, he thought to himself, "Damn, I'm a good kisser." Mind you, he's never kissed anyone before. I then asked him if he had ever made-out with an inanimate object before and it went from there :tongue: Well, how about it guys? Have *you* ever made-out with an inanimate object? Don't be shy  The poll is anonymous.


He like you?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

MrShatter said:


> He like you?


Nope, absolutely not... at least not in the manner I think you're implying.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> Nope, absolutely not... at least not in the manner I think you're implying.


Okeedokee, I just hope he's not some friend-zoned soul - who's dropping hints that you're blithely ignoring.
You like him?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

MrShatter said:


> Okeedokee, I just hope he's not some friend-zoned soul - who's dropping hints that you're blithely ignoring.
> You like him?


No, he's not dropping hints. We have a mutual understanding that it's strictly a friendship. He's not just some poor friend-zoned soul. On top of that, he's basically already dating someone else and I just got out of a relationship. I'm pretty sure we have no romantic interest in each other whatsoever.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> No, he's not dropping hints. We have a mutual understanding that it's strictly a friendship. He's not just some poor friend-zoned soul. On top of that, he's basically already dating someone else and I just got out of a relationship. I'm pretty sure we have no romantic interest in each other whatsoever.


:happy: _Just checking!_ Back on subject I picked the third, I don't do it consistently but I have nothing against it.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

Was at the museum with friends, and started to kiss and caress the face of a bust that was in the middle of the room, i have a photo of it somehwere u can rate my technique if i find it


----------



## Mycathatesyou (Aug 24, 2011)

Can my belly button count as an inanimate object ?


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

@MrShatter I am the friend-zoned soul you speak of. So is @Ace Face. We friend zoned each other. We hate each other in that regard. Our Skype chats mainly consist of us dropping hints to one another that we both ignore entirely or don't even notice. We then support each other when we talk to each other about this "friend" we have that keeps ignoring our advances towards said "friend". It's a nightmare!


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> @MrShatter I am the friend-zoned soul you speak of. So is @Ace Face. We friend zoned each other. We hate each other in that regard. Our Skype chats mainly consist of us dropping hints to one another that we both ignore entirely or don't even notice. We then support each other when we talk to each other about this "friend" we have that keeps ignoring our advances towards said "friend". It's a nightmare!


I'm sorry that it turned out that way, maybe now that it's in the open you guys can talk it out.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

MrShatter said:


> I'm sorry that it turned out that way, maybe now that it's in the open you guys can talk it out.


It was a joke. I was in a sarcastic mood.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> It was a joke. I was in a sarcastic mood.


Hard to convey over text :wink:


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

well, my mate's last girlfriend sounded pretty inanimate...


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

No, can't say that I have.

Unless you count the times I've kissed a mirror to leave lipstick prints on it.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

is a cadaver considered animated or inanimate?


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

Olympus said:


> is a cadaver considered animated or inanimate?


I lol'd so hard...


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

yes, hahah. as an early/pre-teen i would make out with the back of my hand, as i'd heard it was a good way to practice kissing. 

i've also snogged posters and teddies etc. as a teen as part of dares or whatever with friends.


----------



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

I kissed the mirror before to see what kissing myself would look like:kitteh:


----------



## Senter (Nov 21, 2011)

yea.... a water bottle.... mhm


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

OoooooPAaaaaa


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

you would...

anyway, yes and thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Come on, single people, don't tell me that your pillows didn't get any action over the Valentine's holiday


----------



## Emily Riddle (Jan 23, 2012)

I still do. No regrets there. I make-out with my favorite pillow not because I want to practice. For some reason, I became really attached to my pillow. It's been with me since I was in grade 3.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, pillow and microphone. Last time I practiced was on my hand, though.

Haven't done any of this in a while, but I'm tempted to try again after reading this thread.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I think I practiced kissing with a pillow at least once. Feels a little weird now. It didn't even have a cute anime girl on it. Had to use this thing called imagination.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I can't say I ever have


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

No, but my female cat that I saved from starving shows me every morning that I am the love of her life. She does a lot of forehead to forehead and cheek to cheek contact rather forcefully, purring all the while.


----------

